# [INFO] How to avoid from (su: Sorry) error or "message"



## fbsd_ (Apr 23, 2021)

THERE IS THE COMMAND:
`sudo pw group mod wheel -m !username_here!`


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2021)

See /etc/pam.d/su:

```
auth            requisite       pam_group.so            no_warn group=wheel root_only fail_safe ruser
```


----------



## fbsd_ (Apr 23, 2021)

SirDice said:


> See /etc/pam.d/su:
> 
> ```
> auth            requisite       pam_group.so            no_warn group=wheel root_only fail_safe ruser
> ```


So there is root_only. Should we have to change it to get su working on all users?
And change to what?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2021)

fbsd_ said:


> Should we have to change it to get su working on all users?


No, you shouldn't change it at all. All this does is _explain_ why you need to be a member of the `wheel` group to be allowed to su(1) to root.


----------

